# 6S4A Push Pull



## ivanutn (Mar 20, 2022)

Buenas Noches. Les dejo este pequeño proyecto. Es un amplificador push pull clase A que utiliza triodos 6S4A en la salida. Como pre e infersora de fase utilicé una 6CG7. Los componentes usados en este experimento son todos reciclados. El transformador de salida es de origen desconocido, con una impedancia que ronda los 11K placa a placa para una carga de 8Ohm. Se puede mejorar mucho, pero hasta ahora anda muy bien. En un futuro veré de  reemplazar la 6CG7 por otro doble triodo de mayor ganacia y optimizar la etapa de salida para extraerle algo más de potecia. Llegado el caso veré de armarlo estereo. Les dejo el circuito y algunas mediciones.


Entrega poco más de 1W para una distorsión de 1%


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 20, 2022)

Interesante, sería bueno que publiques imágenes del amplificador, no se sabe como lo has construido, ¿en un chasis, punto a punto?, o ¿en un circuito impreso?, ¡sería interesante verlo!


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 20, 2022)

Hola. AHi les paso algunas fotos del amplificador. Esta armado en un chasis que uso para pruebas. Mi fuente medio que empieza a entrar en protección con 50mA. Tiene un límite en aprox. 60mA.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 21, 2022)

Por si les sirve, la fuente que uso está basada en una publicada por Rod Elliott, la cual armé con varios componentes reciclados de fuentes switching.






						HV Power Supply
					

ESP Project Pages - Project 151 Variable High Voltage Supply. Designed for testing valve preamp stages or other tests needing high voltage (300V DC)




					sound-au.com
				




Use un transformador con salidas de 240V 120mA y 3.15+3.15 3A.

Más tarde les comparto el proyecto en Kicad de esta fuente por posibles interesa.


----------

